# Profile Pic



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tried to change it, but couldn't. Any help would be nice. mike


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Click your name in the upper right

Click My Settings

Click the change photo button


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tried that. Doesn't work. Thanks though....mike


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I can only assume you are doing something wrong as it works for the other 99.9% of the forum

Detail the steps you are taking and I'll see where you're going wrong.

Are you using a .JPG .GIF or .PNG file ?

What is the size of the file you're trying to upload ?

If trying to link a URL, what's the URL ?


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

I go to my name in upper right, but I have to right click to "open" it. Once it's open left click on "Edit Profile". On "My Settings" right click to open "change my Photo" click on "use custom photo" Browse my desktop where photo is and attempt to load. Photo is a jpg of unknown size that I use on all the other forums. mike


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Go to your desktop and right click the .jpg photo, Then click properties and tell us the file size


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

61.4 KB...


----------

